# newbie here!



## erinheather (Mar 21, 2005)

hi everyone. i'm new to the forums. 24/f from ontario. working my way up in the freelancing industry. not sure yet if i want to make this a career....ok fine, i'll admit it: WOULD LOVE TO MAKE THIS A CAREER, but not sure if i have the talent?

anyhoo. love mac, make up for ever, and love browsing lower end brands for great bargains! HELLLLO caboodles glitter liner!

 figured i would finally check out what all the fuss is about. i'm beautyispower on the LJ mac community.

mmm ya!
erin


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

welcome erinheather to the forum.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Erin!

Welcome to Specktra! I am happy you signed up and I can't wait to see some beautiful looks from you in our FOTD forum! I am sure you are WONDERFUL at what you do.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi erinheather, hope to see you on the boards!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Erin!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

